
Records and Tuples for React - slorber
https://sebastienlorber.com/records-and-tuples-for-react
======
slorber
Hey, hope you'll like my article about this awesome JS / TC39 proposal,
currently at stage 2

I think it will impact the React ecosystem in a good way, and tried to
illustrate how.

I'm not familiar with HN, so i guess nobody will read this comment anyway xD

~~~
mahaganapati
Very cool, thank you for sharing

~~~
slorber
thanks :)

------
dean177
Thanks for the great article

~~~
slorber
Thank-you

